

Apple Loses Appeal Against Galaxy Tab in Holland - jaggs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16704461

======
Samuel_Michon
The country is called 'The Netherlands', not 'Holland'. 'Holland' is used to
refer to two western provinces in The Netherlands (out of twelve).

On-topic: Florian Mueller did a more comprehensive write-up on the case:
[http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2012/01/dutch-appeals-
court-...](http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2012/01/dutch-appeals-court-says-
galaxy-tab-101.html)

